# If you could own any 1911 what would it be?



## XDGirl

If money was no object I would get either a Ed Brown or a Wilson Combat pistols. :mrgreen:


----------



## TOF

I buy guns to use and want reliability so wouldn't buy a 1911.


----------



## Mike Barham

*TOF* and I agree again! It's a trend this month! :mrgreen:

I generally consider 1911s to be fun range toys. As such, it wouldn't really matter to me much which one I had, as long as it had nice sights and a good trigger.


----------



## Baldy

I Have two S&W's that have never failed to fire or eject a empty case. Both guns are on a 400rd to 500rd diet a month and are doing just fine. The wife just bought a Kimber and so far so good after a few hundred rounds. I may be getting a Kimber Raptor off a friend who says he might sell it so we will see. The modern ones are a lot more dependable than the older ones were. :smt023


----------



## submoa

All guns have their strong and weak points.

1911 require more maintenance than most semi-autos. 1911s are therefore not recommended for novice owners.

But in a recent state of tune, with proper (non-MIM) components, there is no reason why a broken in 1911 of modern manufacture would not reliably perform the 3 shots that are typically fired in self defense.


----------



## TOF

Mike Barham said:


> *TOF* and I agree again! It's a trend this month! :mrgreen:


It's amazing Mike, I'm so agreeable I even ordered another Galco Summer Comfort holster for my M&P this month.

Sorry for the momentary :smt179 now back to your regularly scheduled channel.

:smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham

TOF said:


> It's amazing Mike, I'm so agreeable...


Are you feeling okay? :mrgreen:

Seriously, one of my guys mentioned that you'd ordered. Thank you.


----------



## TOF

Mike Barham said:


> Are you feeling okay? :mrgreen:
> 
> Seriously, one of my guys mentioned that you'd ordered. Thank you.


Since you ask I have been running a bit of fever lately. :anim_lol:

If the M&P holster fits and feels as good as the one for my GP100 the thanks need to come from me. You still don't have them in black but I had to have one anyway. That just means I will have to get one more later on.

Thanks and enjoy whatever you do.

:smt1099


----------



## Ptarmigan

I am with TOF and Mike. I would much rather spend my money on something else than a 1911. In my opnion it is an outdated design.


----------



## bill5074

I love my Kimber Ultra CDPII but I have had a few problems with it( FTE/FTF's) and just do not have the confidence to carry it all the time. I stick with my Sig P250.


----------



## Shipwreck

I'm ordering a Nighthawk in Dec. I've looked at RRA,Les Baer, Fusion and Nighthawk. I really like the Les Baer Monolith, but I've spent hours combing thru years of posts on the two main 1911 forums. I've decided to go with Nighthawk, as their customer service is awesome, and I really like the look of their product.

I plan to get a hard chromed talon 1 in 9mm, with a ambi safety, aluma grips and a beveled barrel/bushing. This will be my only 1911 at this price point, so I plan to get everything I want.


----------



## gmaske

Frankly I think the 1911 design is timeless and simple which is good....the simple part. All guns have malfunctions eventually of one sort or another. My Para has had only one and that was the first pull of the trigger with a failure to fire. Otherwise it has never missed a beat. I like the one I have very much and it is my daily carry.


----------



## tony pasley

If I could have any 1911 I would want a first production 1911 from 1911 or maybe 1912.


----------



## Shipwreck

The ED Browns are nice - but the rear and top of the slide aren't checkered.seratted, and there is no magwell unless U can Ed Brown and pay extra for one special. Plus - U have to do that think with the locktight on the rearsight yourself. For $2200, I wish they had those extras...


----------



## Don357

I would have to go with a Taurus. You get all the same features on a standard gun that you have to pay extra for on others and for half the price of the other without the added features.:anim_lol: Why waste money? Just buy another gun!:smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I'd say I'd have to have the first 1911 I bought and still have. It's an old Springfield. It has yet to not work perfectly. It have never jammed or F2F in any way. It has thousands or rounds through it and groups really well. I hear a lot about 1911's not working right for people..I haven't had that problem with any of mine except for a Rock Island I had some years ago. It didn't feed right on the first mag. It done fine after that though.

I think a lot of problems people have with them is from getting high end target models that are really tight as to tolerances then want to carry them as their "daily driver". A target gun is not meant for that so I can see where people might have troubles there. I mean..Look at a Glock. Those things are far from tight like say a high end Kimber. A Glock will cycle almost perfectly; because there's someplace for the dirt to go. 

My Daily carry is a Para LTC. Not the tightest out of the box but like with most all my 1911's I like to hand fit parts like the slide to frame fit, bushing. And I'll polish the feed ramp. I don't want them too tight because as you gain accuracy you can lose reliability. I would think a 3-4 inch group at 25 yards should be fine for any carry pistol. Save those really tight grouping guns for the range :smt023


----------



## hideit

XDGirl said:


> If money was no object I would get either a Ed Brown or a Wilson Combat pistols. :mrgreen:


serious question - isn't STI's top of their line as good at these two?


----------



## Ram Rod

Taurus PT1911


----------



## Shipwreck

I know there are Taurus fans, but don't buy into that Taurus ad. Trust me - their 1911 DOES NOT compare to a $2000 1911. Don't even think it does. Also, Taurus quality doesn't compare to other comparable brands in many of their (Taurus's) guns. And, I have seen probably a dozen horror stories concerning their customer service in the past 12-15 months. They are all almost carbon copies of each other in the way Taurus treated them. Even if Taurus had the best gun in the world, I wouldn't buy one after reading the way they treated some of these people.

For a cheap 1911 - go buy a Springer Mil Spec, if money is an issue.

But as this thread was about money NOT being an object - I'm sorry, but thinking about a Taurus is just a waste of time.


----------



## bill5074

Right on the money Shipwreck !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snowman

Shipwreck said:


> I know there are Taurus fans, but don't buy into that Taurus ad. Trust me - their 1911 DOES NOT compare to a $2000 1911. Don't even think it does.


I know the ad you're talking about. It's the most ridiculous thing I've ever seen. It is a $500 gun in every way - that's the reason it doesn't cost $2000. A decent low-end 1911 it is; a custom 1911 it is not.

For the OP, I'd go with Les Baer or Ed Brown for what little I know of either. Still, I'm not sure I see the logic in sinking so much money in a single 1911 - unless it's a historic piece or something. But, different strokes...


----------



## oak1971

Shipwreck said:


> I know there are Taurus fans, but don't buy into that Taurus ad. Trust me - their 1911 DOES NOT compare to a $2000 1911. Don't even think it does. Also, Taurus quality doesn't compare to other comparable brands in many of their (Taurus's) guns. And, I have seen probably a dozen horror stories concerning their customer service in the past 12-15 months. They are all almost carbon copies of each other in the way Taurus treated them. Even if Taurus had the best gun in the world, I wouldn't buy one after reading the way they treated some of these people.
> 
> For a cheap 1911 - go buy a Springer Mil Spec, if money is an issue.
> 
> But as this thread was about money NOT being an object - I'm sorry, but thinking about a Taurus is just a waste of time.


I had one and loved it. I spent 20 bucks on a egw bushing and fit it myself. One hole groups at 15 yards but opened up more than I liked at 25 yrds. I would have kept it but needed the cash when I traded up to a Les Baer. And I would trust my life to LB


----------



## brisk21

springfield armory loaded target model in stainless with black serration inlays and black rubber grips. just because it is the best looking 1911 I have ever seen.


----------



## 4X4SNEAK

I would have to say a Springfield Bureau Model. More realistically, I would like a TRP. I currently own a Colt Officer's Model.

I have to defend Taurus a little. I have two, a M44 and a OSS 45 SOCOM pistol. Both have been very good pistols and have had no problems so far.


----------



## bac1023

XDGirl said:


> If money was no object I would get either a Ed Brown or a Wilson Combat pistols. :mrgreen:


Nice choices. I've got a couple of each.

My favorites are the flagship models, The Wilson Classic Super Grade and Ed Brown Classic Custom.

http://www.wilsoncombat.com/p_supergrade.asp

http://edbrown.com/htmlos.cgi/00273.1.158078574514884166


----------



## Vom Kriege

I _want_ a Kimber Eclipse full size, but I doubt I'll spend the money on one.


----------



## my191145

I just signed up so I could discourage any newby reading this from buying the crappy Taurus pistols. I bought 3 of their 1911's within a 1 year period. They seemed to be a good deal.... Fast forward to present day after taking the time to learn in detail about the funtion of the 1911 and critical dimensions that should be and not be. I have come to the conclustion that Taurus is a TURD even "for the money". How do I know? 1. The machining is garbage.
2. On two of my guns the slide had deep gouges right where they supposedly maching the feed ramp. I returned both to have them replace both 1911 receivers, yes both receivers were replaced. On the third gun the barrel ramp looked like it had been dropped on a rock. Literally it had chips and large dents at the bottom portion of barrel ramp. The machining inside the throat is rediculous. I was so dissapointed. The breech lockup was already greater than 10thousands of an inch from the factoy. My understanding is that it should be less than 8thousands for sure. The safeties are poorly machined and ill fitted. Hell even the safety hit the grips. What a joke those guns are..... Don't even ge me started on the Taurus OSS .45. Be prepared to send it back to the facory at least once if not twice...I had been a Taurus fan for a while till these 4 guns. I didn't have the heart to telll my dad and friends who I also convinced to buy these crappy guns. What the hell... I don't understand why Taurus or any other type of gun company can't put a little bit of more effort into making something a bit better. I want a great 1911 that is not made with crappy steel from brazil or china or phillippines. I am leaning towards the STI Lawman or Trojan now. I don't want to spend more than 1500. I honestly don't think you should have to either to get something great for that. Why can sig or hk build great steel guns for far less but all the good 1911 companies charge 2-3 times that amount? Speaking of Sig is the quality of there 1911's comparable to STI?


----------



## brifol6111

I currently own 4 1911's and love them all. I am currently thinking of getting the Caspian XR kit (supposedly has a few blemishes but I didnt see any) and having one built.

http://www.caspianarms.com/specials.php


----------



## tekhead1219

my191145 said:


> I just signed up so I could discourage any newby reading this from buying the crappy Taurus pistols. I bought 3 of their 1911's within a 1 year period. They seemed to be a good deal.... Fast forward to present day after taking the time to learn in detail about the funtion of the 1911 and critical dimensions that should be and not be. I have come to the conclustion that Taurus is a TURD even "for the money". How do I know? 1. The machining is garbage.
> 2. On two of my guns the slide had deep gouges right where they supposedly maching the feed ramp. I returned both to have them replace both 1911 receivers, yes both receivers were replaced. On the third gun the barrel ramp looked like it had been dropped on a rock. Literally it had chips and large dents at the bottom portion of barrel ramp. The machining inside the throat is rediculous. I was so dissapointed. The breech lockup was already greater than 10thousands of an inch from the factoy. My understanding is that it should be less than 8thousands for sure. The safeties are poorly machined and ill fitted. Hell even the safety hit the grips. What a joke those guns are..... Don't even ge me started on the Taurus OSS .45. Be prepared to send it back to the facory at least once if not twice...I had been a Taurus fan for a while till these 4 guns. I didn't have the heart to telll my dad and friends who I also convinced to buy these crappy guns. What the hell... I don't understand why Taurus or any other type of gun company can't put a little bit of more effort into making something a bit better. I want a great 1911 that is not made with crappy steel from brazil or china or phillippines. I am leaning towards the STI Lawman or Trojan now. I don't want to spend more than 1500. I honestly don't think you should have to either to get something great for that. Why can sig or hk build great steel guns for far less but all the good 1911 companies charge 2-3 times that amount? Speaking of Sig is the quality of there 1911's comparable to STI?


WOW, this person seems to be upset!!!! I've just purchased a used PT1911 and haven't been disappointed yet. Fired every time I pulled the trigger. No problems with safety hitting grip. Think I got the oddball of the bunch?:yawinkle:


----------



## brifol6111

tekhead1219 said:


> WOW, this person seems to be upset!!!! I've just purchased a used PT1911 and haven't been disappointed yet. Fired every time I pulled the trigger. No problems with safety hitting grip. Think I got the oddball of the bunch?:yawinkle:


LOL, I thought of buying one when they first came out, but my gun store owner strongly discouraged it and told me that they had issues with the extractors breaking. I was able to pick up a used Kimber for the same price and I have never looked back.


----------



## tekhead1219

I never would use it for self defense...got a Springfield XD45C for that. Just wanted an entry level 1911 (and that's what it is) for a change of pace. You need to be able to understand what you're getting (or could get) when you go entry level. Sometimes you win, sometimes you don't. I have no complaints.


----------



## tekhead1219

brifol6111 said:


> LOL, I thought of buying one when they first came out, but my gun store owner strongly discouraged it and told me that they had issues with the extractors breaking. I was able to pick up a used Kimber for the same price and I have never looked back.


Show me where I can get a used Kimber for $475....PLEASE!!


----------



## brifol6111

tekhead1219 said:


> Show me where I can get a used Kimber for $475....PLEASE!!


I really wish I could find another, my first Kimber, a Stainless Custom II, cost me $480.


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, I just ordered a Springfield fullrail custom Operator from the Springfield custom shop. Its sorta like the full rail TRP - but its basically a full rail version of the Springer Professional. But, I'm making some changes to it, and will have it hard chromed instead of going with the Black T finish.

Now I gotta wait 10 months for it to be built.


----------



## hideit

shipwreck: you gotta want that bad to wait that long

all i can say is this is a very interesting thread

thank goodness for new technology and the emphasis on improving reliability - for the prices of some of these gun discussed One could buy 4 XD's or Glocks or M&P's - what an interesting world


----------



## Fred40

Any? Probably a Springfield Professional.


----------



## Fred40

brisk21 said:


> springfield armory loaded target model in stainless with black serration inlays and black rubber grips. just because it is the best looking 1911 I have ever seen.


That is the exact gun I recently purchased.....nice shooter also.


----------



## Dredd

My new Dan Wesson Classic Commander Bobtail. No MIM at all, Wolf Springs, and Ed Brown parts all around. Comes with night sights as well. Yellow rear and green front. Look at the slide to frame fit in that picture. Got it for $933. Quite a deal considering the competition in that price range.


----------



## ttomp

ed brown , WC or Nighthawk


----------



## DevilsJohnson

An STI Trojan with the 6" bbl be nice more I think about it. I don't know thoug. I'm not really into the super high end 1911;s mainly because they tend to be more picky. I'm a guy that rather have one that I know will always feed and give up a little of group. You can get one to group pretty well at 25/50 yards and not lose the reliability. That Springer Ship is talking about getting would be really nice too...dang it...And the list goes on :smt082


----------



## tekhead1219

Springfield TRP.:smt023


----------



## oak1971

Make mine Baer


----------



## KCabbage

Definately a Wilson or Nighthawk in a officer sized frame for carry. Nice tight fitting slide there eh Dredd.


----------



## Dredd

KCabbage said:


> Definately a Wilson or Nighthawk in a officer sized frame for carry. Nice tight fitting slide there eh Dredd.


Yeah...almost too tight really. Takes a lot of rounds to get it worked out heh.


----------



## lostsoul

I also,Les baer SRP.


----------



## Teuthis

How ironic that military special forces, swat teams and other specialists of the culture, seek and demand 1911 pistols in 45 ACP; while amateur, wanna-be gunfighters denegrate a fairly asked question with off-topic banter. 

I view a semi-automatic handgun as a close-range, defensive weapon. To that end my favorite 1911 is one that is loose and reliable, such as my Springfield Mil-spec, or a GI version from Springfield, Colt or other reputable companies. I see no real life context for a 1911 that is so tightly constructed that it may jam under fire. Loose and functional are the words. At close range the accuracy of the GI models, or Mil-specs is more than adequate.


----------



## brisk21

Changed my mind. I want a Wilson Combat Master Grade 30th anniversery.


----------



## brisk21

Teuthis said:


> How ironic that military special forces, swat teams and other specialists of the culture, seek and demand 1911 pistols in 45 ACP; while amateur, wanna-be gunfighters denegrate a fairly asked question with off-topic banter.
> 
> I view a semi-automatic handgun as a close-range, defensive weapon. To that end my favorite 1911 is one that is loose and reliable, such as my Springfield Mil-spec, or a GI version from Springfield, Colt or other reputable companies. I see no real life context for a 1911 that is so tightly constructed that it may jam under fire. Loose and functional are the words. At close range the accuracy of the GI models, or Mil-specs is more than adequate.


There are plenty of "tight" custom 1911s that are as reliable as they come. you can have jams in any autopistol, reguardless of "tightness".


----------



## paz

did you not inspect the guns? i dont understand how you could buy 3 of them and never notice what sounds like some obvious problems.
sucks if thats the case but id be thoroughly inspecting a gun prior to or upon taking ownership.


my191145 said:


> I just signed up so I could discourage any newby reading this from buying the crappy Taurus pistols. I bought 3 of their 1911's within a 1 year period. They seemed to be a good deal.... Fast forward to present day after taking the time to learn in detail about the funtion of the 1911 and critical dimensions that should be and not be. I have come to the conclustion that Taurus is a TURD even "for the money". How do I know? 1. The machining is garbage.
> 2. On two of my guns the slide had deep gouges right where they supposedly maching the feed ramp. I returned both to have them replace both 1911 receivers, yes both receivers were replaced. On the third gun the barrel ramp looked like it had been dropped on a rock. Literally it had chips and large dents at the bottom portion of barrel ramp. The machining inside the throat is rediculous. I was so dissapointed. The breech lockup was already greater than 10thousands of an inch from the factoy. My understanding is that it should be less than 8thousands for sure. The safeties are poorly machined and ill fitted. Hell even the safety hit the grips. What a joke those guns are..... Don't even ge me started on the Taurus OSS .45. Be prepared to send it back to the facory at least once if not twice...I had been a Taurus fan for a while till these 4 guns. I didn't have the heart to telll my dad and friends who I also convinced to buy these crappy guns. What the hell... I don't understand why Taurus or any other type of gun company can't put a little bit of more effort into making something a bit better. I want a great 1911 that is not made with crappy steel from brazil or china or phillippines. I am leaning towards the STI Lawman or Trojan now. I don't want to spend more than 1500. I honestly don't think you should have to either to get something great for that. Why can sig or hk build great steel guns for far less but all the good 1911 companies charge 2-3 times that amount? Speaking of Sig is the quality of there 1911's comparable to STI?


----------



## Teuthis

Brisk 21, have you ever used a 1911 in combat, where it was dirty, soaked with water and mud? The loose, mil-spec ones will fire under those conditions. That's what they were made to do. The tigter, custom 1911s, and I have one, often will not. Perhaps that is why Mike naively considers them "range toys".


----------



## roadkingjim

*How about the Smith?*

I purchased a Smith a couple of months ago. My first 1911. I've run about 500 rounds of white box Winchester thru it so far without a hitch. I wouldn't know the difference between an ED Brown or a Wilson or any others cause I haven't had the opportunity to shoot one. Hope to some day. I like the gun. I've had to concentrate on my trigger squeeze a little more than my 229 or 686, but now I seem to be on at 15 yards, which I usually shoot at. I've been told the trigger is crisp and the safety seems to click well according to my friend who is the range master at our range. Any other comments on this gun. I might be in the market for another 1911 if I can find a deal on one. Maybe a Wilson or a Les Bear if there is that much of a difference against my Smith.


----------



## Slowfire

Les Baer Commanche, heavy barrel, then my mission in life would be complete.


----------



## extreme45

IF I could have any 45 and $$$ were no object, it would be a "Jan Libourel Special". It's a super contoured 45 that shoots like a dream. Take off the target sights and instal trijicon night sights. Check it out:

http://www.acecustom45s.com/libourel.htm


----------



## Slowfire

extreme45 said:


> IF I could have any 45 and $$$ were no object, it would be a "Jan Libourel Special". It's a super contoured 45 that shoots like a dream.


 Nice . . . what sort of accuracy do they say the pistol will deliver?


----------



## extreme45

In the right hands it can shoot a 1" group @ 25 yards. It doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## Tuefelhunden

For a do all piece I would be happy with the Wilson KZ series full or compact size. 1 each KZ Full size and compact in 45 and 1 KZ in 9mm and I'd probably be done aquiring pistols and looking towards long guns. But 4 grand in one slug I'd also be divorced so it's not likely to happen. Guy can dream though.


----------



## Dedicatedsoldier

*Kimber Custom Crimson Carry II*

Right now I am waiting on my Kimber Custom Crimson Carry II. Or I should say its waiting on me. I will pick it up when I go on my Mid-tour leave from Iraq.


----------



## Shipwreck

I'm waiting on my dream 1911 right now - Springfield Custom Shop is making it - a Springfield Custom Shop FULL rail operator. It will be like a Pro, except with the full rail. Also, it will be completely matte hard chromed, and in 9mm. Also, getting white ringed Novaks (instead of the night sights Springfield usually uses) and the rear of the slide will be serrated. also, it will have a bull barrel.


----------



## cruzthepug

Dedicatedsoldier said:


> Right now I am waiting on my Kimber Custom Crimson Carry II. Or I should say its waiting on me. I will pick it up when I go on my Mid-tour leave from Iraq.


I think you'll like it :mrgreen:


----------



## Big_Jim

If cost was no object, I'd like a Ed Brown Kobra Carry full size. A friend has one and I shoot that gun so well, its not even fair. For a "budget gun" I really like the Kimber Gold Combat model. 

But back to reality. All of these comments about how the 1911 is not reliable or needs a bunch of special attention is not true. My most recent 1911 is the SA GI champ and it is totally reliable out of the box. I didn't clean it, oil it or anything special. I took the mag that it came with and put the gun to works, no problems. My main 1911 is a SA Black Stainless Target, I've shot 1000's through that gun with no malfunctions. I bought it used, had a trigger job done by preference, not necesssity. I shoot the crap out of that gun. Before that was a Kimber Tactical Custom. I put a couple thousand through that gun before I sold it to fund a AR purchase, No trouble. Before that I had a SA Officers model that wouldn't run too good, sent it back to SA, they fixed it up, it worked when it came back but I sold it. That was a long time and many guns ago, I wish I had that one back now. My next purchase will probably be a Kimber TLE or a Dan Wesson Bobtail. I would expect good service from either one of them.


I don't generally clean my guns too often because I shoot them every week. A dirty 1911 has never malfunctioned for me but a dirty Glock gives me trouble.

I've seen many 1911's jam over the years but there is usually a good reason. And I've seen many other brands have trouble as well, and they usually require a trip back to the factory.


----------



## ECHOONE

A Les Baer Monolith for me ty


----------



## nUgZ

Nighthawk Custom Masters Edition


----------



## oak1971

Ptarmigan said:


> I am with TOF and Mike. I would much rather spend my money on something else than a 1911. In my opnion it is an outdated design.


That was not the question. If you hate 1911's why bother to post in a 1911 thread?


----------



## oak1971

I bought a Baer and had John Harrison make it my dream gun. Then I bought a Dan Wesson Valor for my beater.


----------



## Shipwreck

I got mine 










And this is how they currently look with the grips I have on them:


----------



## oak1971

Nice! Love that Pro model!


----------



## nUgZ

Beautiful guns guys!!



oak1971 said:


> Then I bought a Dan Wesson Valor for my beater.


Wish I had guns nice enough to call a Valor my beater.


----------



## Fred40

Any 1911 at any price? Probably a custom built John Harrison.

I'm currently waiting for my Fusion Commander Bobtail Elite to be completed......about 6 more weeks.


----------



## VAMarine

I think I'd have to take a Military marked WWI era Colt 1911.


----------



## Spotter

*A Wilson Combat*

A brand new Wilson CQB as an upgrade to my current collection of 1. A Colt Gold Cup Trophy in Stainless which will, much to my chagrin, be making a return voyage to Colt for repair.


----------



## 3putter

TOF said:


> I buy guns to use and want reliability so wouldn't buy a 1911.


That's just ridiculous!! I use 1911's and they are utterly reliable. Probably the most time tested battle tested gun ever!!


----------



## 3putter

XDGirl said:


> If money was no object I would get either a Ed Brown or a Wilson Combat pistols. :mrgreen:


I own two Wilsons. Fantastic guns! Expensive but worth every cent. They are finely tuned and very accurate yet super tough. Never fail. I trust my life with them.


----------



## hideit

nickle plated with ivory grips 
combat hammer with beaver tail
with a rail for laser and light combo


----------



## falchunt

If I were to choose any 1911 _today_ I would pick up a custom STI. I have never shot any 1911 that I liked more than STI. My favorite that I have been able to shoot was a Trojan 9mm that was worked over pretty nicely. That girl was so crisp and quick, and shoots groupings like a dream. I don't know how it gets any better than that.


----------



## xXxplosive

Definately..................a Nighthawk.
The .45 cal. awarded by our military to the #1 US Marine Sniper Team.
Now that's a pistol.


----------

